# Suns "out-Pace" the Pacers



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Talk about a beatdown... Suns beat the Pacers 109-91. 

Some Highlights: Steve Nash went off for 31 pts, 9 asts, 8 rebs. Marion got his usual 21 pts, 12 rebs. Boris Diaw continued to amaze at 17 pts, 8 rebs, 6 asts, 3 stls, and a block.

Simply wow. :biggrin: 

The rest of the stats can be found here: http://www.nba.com/games/20051130/INDPHX/boxscore.html


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Boris Diaw = most improved player of the year

EASILY


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

no one made a game thread lol. the one game where we look real great. it's only fitting.

I didn't see it but I saw the score was 92-67 at one point and was like DAMN.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah.. I just kept a webpage open up on ESPN's play-by-play of it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

So glad I got LP(League Pass)


Not trying to rub it in your face =)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> So glad I got LP(League Pass)
> 
> 
> Not trying to rub it in your face =)


lol noice... ya bum :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> So glad I got LP(League Pass)
> 
> 
> Not trying to rub it in your face =)



:curse: 


j/k


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Man I love Boris Diaw... the guy is freaking amazing. His offensive game is getting better all the time too. What can't Boris DO??


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Join "Le Diaw" band now guys :biggrin: 

Man, If Diaw can score like this night in night out, he has a very very good chance of becoming the MIP. I guess now we can say Diaw is the best passing C. :grinning:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry bout no game thread guys, school is kicking me around right now as a bunch of projects are due and finals are approaching. I will probably be out of commission for another week until school ends next Thursday. 

Was able to watch the game while writing a paper, was awesome!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Add me to the Diaw club!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Shuany, who should take over making game threads?

Maybe you should make them in advance.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Shuany, who should take over making game threads?
> 
> Maybe you should make them in advance.


I would definitely make them in advance if I could. No chance of that, unfortunately. I'm still working full-time while in school and can barely spare a few hours to be with my wife. The best thing that could happen is for someone else to make the game threads until I return in a little over a week.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd stop by to make a game thread, but it would not be very fancy or pretty. One of the regulars here should just put up some basic games threads if they can.

Great win guys! Let's keep it up.

G-Force


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> Boris Diaw = most improved player of the year
> 
> EASILY



that's my opinion too 

(since even before the begining of the season)


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Man I love Boris Diaw... the guy is freaking amazing. His offensive game is getting better all the time too. What can't Boris DO??


Boris is great but I say he needs to be able to go to the hoop stronger and get a nice J (BUT... I saw him hit a three last night, and that might be a start.) :clap:


----------

